# The Shrimp Vase



## joshyboi2 (Mar 28, 2009)

There are a few shrimp, a few fish and lots of plants. This bioload feeds the plants and makes maintenance a lot less frequent. This vase has been going for over a year now. I just replanted it again last month.
I have added pics as attachments anticipating that they will display.
I will check back later after I have finished work to see if they are up.


----------



## WallaceGrover (Jan 15, 2011)

How tall is it? It looks _really_ cool. It looks like on of the big cylindrical tanks that are 6 feet tall in the second pic!!

What fish do you have in there?


----------



## Phish (Apr 29, 2009)

I have a shrimp vase too. I started it off as an experiment, to see if I could get an ecosystem going with no heater of filtration. a year later it is doing great. I have about 10-12 RCS and also a few guppies that i put in there as fry who are doing great still. I have some low light plants (anarchris) and mts in there, with no filter or heater. I leave it by my window where it gets a good amount of sun. I do water changes once every few months. My vase is a lot smaller than yours though.


----------



## SpankyMR2 (Nov 11, 2010)

looks very cool.

Patti


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

this looks to be around 2 gals or less, what kind of fish are in this?
Also Phish you say you have that many guppies in a vase thats SMALLER than this? o_o


----------



## joshyboi2 (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the comments. It is a 2.6 gal 42 inch tall vase, measuring 20cm accross. The gravel is Coffs harbour gold 1mm. Plants: 1x blue stricta 1x Blyxa Japonica 1x Anubias Nana 1x Crypt 1x small bunch Star Rotala 1x Hygro Balsamica and Riccia Fluitans attached to a small rock. I did have some linmophila aromatica growing in there, but found it took away too much light from the lower areas.

The Vase cost me $50 at a Home Supply store down at the local DFO. I had the idea to keep a betta in here. but then stumbled into the Nano Aquarium project after seeing other nano's online. Filtration is through a small hang on internal cannister, 100L/hr flow rate (apparently). 

The only rule I have found with the shrimp nano's is to have a lid as the little guys will try to jump out on the odd occaision.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

you still did not mention what kinds of fish you keep in this 2.6 gal?

I really recommend water sprite for this tank instead of wisteria. looks 100x better, has finer leaf structure and would really look nice in there.


----------



## joshyboi2 (Mar 28, 2009)

Newman said:


> you still did not mention what kinds of fish you keep in this 2.6 gal?
> 
> I really recommend water sprite for this tank instead of wisteria. looks 100x better, has finer leaf structure and would really look nice in there.


I keep 1x Inconspicuous Blue Eye, 1x spotted Guppy and one Plain Guppy, then there is 6x Caridina Sp.

Thank you for the advice on the sprite, will have to track some down


----------



## Phish (Apr 29, 2009)

Newman said:


> Also Phish you say you have that many guppies in a vase thats SMALLER than this? o_o


Yea 3 guppies (juvi's) and they are loving it in there!  It is probably about 1.5 gallons if I had to guess.


----------

